# Firearm felling



## axeman73 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey I want to learn firearm felling is there a class for this I want to shoot the tree & use my gun as a pry bar lol just kidding that was real stupid:bang:


----------



## dingeryote (Feb 21, 2012)

LOL!!!

Yeah. like a 7.5" pistol barrel is going to provide any leverage.

I am guilty of trimming a few tree limbs with 12Ga slugs, and the occaisional felling of a tree with the FAL or M1A and tannerite, but nothing that big. LOL!!

That dude is lucky to be alive after that level of stupidity.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Wolfcsm (Feb 21, 2012)

That whole felling part was most interesting.` Shelby starting out saying he was no good at felling. Then the gun wedge.

Good theater.

Hal


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Feb 21, 2012)

I think he needs a bigger gun....


----------



## papossefan (Feb 21, 2012)

You know it's pretty bad whenever the cameraman is trying to talk you out of it!


----------



## Kapriel (Feb 21, 2012)

Is it wrong to want to cut a tree down with a GE MiniGun ? 
Does it make me a bad person ?

I don't know or care if it's Political Correct but don't care.

It's not cheap, ammo if you can find any these days is expensive.

But the joy of doing something total off the wall intrigues me. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## lumberjack48 (Feb 21, 2012)

Shelby's a good man, hes funny, animal lover, and bid the heads off of snakes,


----------



## dynomite76 (Feb 21, 2012)

Was he using a 034


----------



## Fordtough150 (Feb 22, 2012)

dynomite76 said:


> Was he using a 034



Looked to be a bit larger than a 034, not sure what it was though.

Shelby is one crazy dude!!


----------



## axeman73 (Feb 23, 2012)

Lol guys laughing hard at the comments yes a mini gun would be fun except at 3000 rounds a min I'm sure the epa would fine me for all the lead


----------



## oldmanriver (Feb 24, 2012)

Jkebxjunke said:


> I think he needs a bigger gun....



As careless as he is I dont think he needs a gun at all :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## timmyd (Feb 24, 2012)

That type of use pretty much explains why the cylinder pin is held in with duct tape.


----------



## Kapriel (Feb 24, 2012)

*Yess....*



axeman73 said:


> Lol guys laughing hard at the comments yes a mini gun would be fun except at 3000 rounds a min I'm sure the epa would fine me for all the lead



There's something about a Mini Gun that just says it all !

Grown men drool at the site of one. The shear destructive power is all testosterone. 

Go ahead and buy one last time I checked I think they were in the $50,000 range.

It's a little pricey for me...


----------



## ft. churchill (Feb 29, 2012)

It's yokles like him that provide us with nice chainsaws and firearms that just need a little fixin'. Besides dont we all know someone with a little bit of him in them.


----------



## SS396driver (Mar 2, 2012)

Jkebxjunke said:


> I think he needs a bigger gun....




his wife said the same thing...


----------

